# Inside an old car. HDR



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 4, 2016)

If it's rusty, old, and dilapidated, then it's my kind of subject to capture.  This one in HDR.


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi there... I love a great old car HDR image. Please don't take this the wrong way. The trouble with this image does not begin with the HDR treatment. The trouble I see here is composition. There is too much busyness going on. My eye tends to wander. Think about this... what is the central focal point you want your view to lock onto??


----------

